# GPS Daten Karl Krampol Weg Amberg-Schwarzach



## grothauu (28. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand von euch GPS Daten zum Krampolweg oder sonstige interessante Informationen zur Befahrung.


----------



## grothauu (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

dann hole ich meinen eigenen Thread mal ein Jahr später aus der Versenkung und trage zum Wegstück Amberg Schwandorf selbst etwas bei.


http://www.freizeit-as.de/mtb/Krampol_Amberg_Schwandorf.html

Gruß Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## themichl (29. Juni 2010)

Auf der Seite steht der Track sei ein Rundweg...das sieht im GPX-File etwas anders aus. Oder ist der Rückweg das, nach was Du in Deinem Thread hier gefrragt hast? 

Gruß,
Michl


----------



## grothauu (29. Juni 2010)

Das bezieht sich auf den Zugeinsatz SAD-AM. Die Website ist entsprechend korrigiert . Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## themichl (30. Juni 2010)

Achso  Sonst wäre ich demnächst mal da lang gefahren und hätte einen möglichen Rückweg mit aufgezeichnet. Werde ich aber trotzdem mal tun wenn ich Zeit habe


----------



## grothauu (30. Juni 2010)

Das kannst du einfach machen, wenn du ab Schwarzenfeld den Schweppermannradweg fährst. Der führt bis Wolfringmühle leider etwas langweilig parallel zur Straße ab da aber dann bis Hiltersdorf ganz nett durch den Wald. Wenn du den Track brauchts, melde dich. Für dich speziell gilt aber: es ist eine CC Tour ohne besondere fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten, Treppentraining ist nicht erforderlich ;-).
Uli


----------



## themichl (30. Juni 2010)

grothauu schrieb:


> Wenn du den Track brauchts, melde dich.


Danke, ist aber nicht nötig! Ich denke ich werde den Weg schon finden. Bisher bin ich den Schweppermann immer erst ab Amberg gefahren, sollte ja aber nicht so schwierig sein in Schwarzenfeld einzusteigen


----------

